# Corgi Puppy *pics*



## happysaz133 (Jun 5, 2008)

This is Kyle, 9.5 week old Corgi pup. He belongs to a family friend. I met him for the first time today, he's such a gorgeous little guy! Really good too, he's already housetrained, and very playful and active!








































































































































Head tilt when he heard it squeak!



























He almost looks like a husky




































YouTube - Corgi Puppy

YouTube - Kyle, Corgi puppy playing

YouTube - Corgi Puppy Run

YouTube - Kyle, Corgi puppy playing

I just love him!


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

Oh my gosh he is so precious!


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

He's too cute :001_tt1:


----------



## PMW50 (Jan 14, 2010)

Awww!
He is gorgeous x3


----------



## K1nS (Feb 8, 2010)

I want him!! haha hes soo cute


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

how cute is he, just gorgeous,


----------



## nic101 (Jun 8, 2009)

omg too cute


----------



## Ducky (Nov 23, 2008)

aww hes a little stunner!!:001_tt1:


----------



## SpringerHusky (Nov 6, 2008)

Awwwwwww so adorable :001_tt1:


----------



## mezzer (Oct 6, 2009)

_oh my god......cuteness alert.......... he is just sooooooo adorable _


----------



## pedy (Mar 31, 2010)

awwww cute! hes like wee sammy at that age!!!!


----------



## Sarahnorris (Dec 1, 2008)

so cute!!!


----------



## big_bear (Oct 5, 2009)

oh my hes a real stunner


----------



## corrine3 (Feb 22, 2009)

he's lovely :thumbup:


----------



## LostGirl (Jan 16, 2009)

Omg hes gorgeous!!xx


----------



## FiFi Fashions (Jul 20, 2009)

He's fabulous and seems to have a great personality already


----------



## Kinjilabs (Apr 15, 2009)

Awww hes lovely, lovely colour too.


----------



## kaisa624 (Mar 5, 2010)

Aww!! How sweet!!


----------



## archielee (Jan 30, 2009)

He's to cute


----------

